# Borderline VS. Depersonalization/Derealization



## TheUniversalistArtist (Jul 22, 2010)

I have been diagnosed with BPD a few times now, and was even told by a doctor that, yes it is possible to have dissociation with BPD so severely that you have it ALL the time. Well that cannot be right. BPD criteria for dissociation defines it as transience or dissociation ONLY during times of extreme stress. Depersonalization disorder defines itself as DP/DR that cannot be attributed to being an isolated incidence of stress and/or in conjunction with another disorder as a symptom. (loosely put)

So...

Anyone out there with BPD?

If anyone can add to this train of thought or share their personal insights or experiences, I would appreciate it.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

TheUniversalistArtist said:


> I have been diagnosed with BPD a few times now, and was even told by a doctor that, yes it is possible to have dissociation with BPD so severely that you have it ALL the time. Well that cannot be right. BPD criteria for dissociation defines it as transience or dissociation ONLY during times of extreme stress. Depersonalization disorder defines itself as DP/DR that cannot be attributed to being an isolated incidence of stress and/or in conjunction with another disorder as a symptom. (loosely put)
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


Yes, I have BPD and have suffered from it for over 2 years, but only recently developed DP/DR 9 months ago. I have read through many articles online that dissociation can in fact occur in Borderline patients as you mention above, but I see what you're pointing out to...that the dissociation that is classified under the BPD diagnosis, does mention that it is transient and only very short lasting as a result of extreme stress, so it doesn't make sense. I would like to learn more about the link between BPD and DP/DR. I suppose that DP/DR can occur alongside BPD...but that it wouldn't be considered the full-fledged disorder, only a symptom of it.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Although I haven't been diagnosed with BPD (so I can't add to that train of thought) I feel like I've fit the criteria for years. I've researched it, but could someone who is diagnosed with BPD describe it from a personal point of view, if they care to? I'd like to hear what it is like.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Although I haven't been diagnosed with BPD (so I can't add to that train of thought) I feel like I've fit the criteria for years. I've researched it, but could someone who is diagnosed with BPD describe it from a personal point of view, if they care to? I'd like to hear what it is like.


Sure, I'll try.

The main feature of BPD is Emotional Dysregulation...which they are planning to change the name to, instead of BPD. Your emotions fluctuate wildy from depression to anger, happiness to irritablilty, anxiety and all around again. Most people and some uninformed doctors usually misdiagnose this disorder with Bipolar Disorder because of the unstable moods. But unlike Bipolar, for which the mood shifts (mania and depression) can last days, weeks, and months, the emotions associated with BPD can change within minutes to hours, and last at most a day. Another hallmark feature of BPD is an intense fear of abandonment-whether it be real or imagined. People with BPD usually cling onto people for dear life, and usually alternate between idealization and devaluation of someone. One minute, someone will seem amazing, perfect, and can do no wrong, and the next minute if they say or do something that doesn't sit well with the Borderline, they will switch to hating and banishing them. Very black-and-white thinking...it's all or nothing with us. For myself, I know that I become attached to people, sometimes even strangers very quickly and this is associated with BPD. Oh, and the last thing that comes to mind is explosive anger. We are usually very angry and can lash out to our loved ones without our control. I remember when I was in the throes of my BPD, I would hit my mom because I'd get so agitated...and then I remember running away from home all the way to the police station and told them that I'd gotten into a physical altercation with my mom, and insisted that I get cuffed. Crazy, crazy. Ohhhh...and the last, but very not least thing that I just remembered that are also features of BPD are a poor sense of self-identity, unstable and stormy relationships, impulsivity in at least 3 or more areas including binge eating, promiscuous sex, substance abuse, shoplifting, and reckless driving. Yup, that's all I can think of at this time. Hope this helps. My psychiatrist diagnosed me after knowing me for 4 1/2 years.


----------



## TheUniversalistArtist (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm really glad to see that there are at least a few others that can relate to this conundrum. I still am searching online for more information on the difference between DPD and BPD, but i must say, I am now wondering about it's possible validity in being comorbid?
There is just not much information out there.
It seems like just when I think I can put all of my symptoms under the DP/DR umbrella, something else..usually a few..other symptoms jerk forth..
There again, I am still learning about DPD, one thing that I thought was most interesting is learning that others with DP are prone to risky behaviors such as shoplifting...that already cancels out one criteria point out of the 9 others necessary to be diagnosed BPD.
Unfortunately, I don't see the Doc until December. Not that I take much stock in what the professionals have to say anymore.
Anyway, thanks to you who have posted here, it was enlightening and encouraging to see others grappling with the confusion between these two disorders.


----------

